# Canyon Commuter - mögliche Reifenbreite



## onkelpelle (26. April 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Canyon Commuter zuzulegen. Laut Aussage von Canyon (Webseite und Support) passen jedoch nur 35mm Reifen in den Rahmen. Dies würde die Auswahl der Bereifung massiv einschränken, bei Schwalbe beispielsweise gibt es für 27,5 Zoll nur den schon ab Werk montierten Kojak.
Mich würde interessieren, ob hier jemand konkrete Aussagen bzgl. der möglichen Reifenbreite machen kann, ggf. zumindest zum 2015er Modell. Ich würde (aus Komfort- und Gripgründen) gerne einen 42er Reifen fahren, wie beispielsweise einen Schwalbe Marathon Supreme.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Viele Grüße

Sven


----------



## denis0082 (29. April 2016)

Hi onkelpelle,

also ich kann nur für den U12 Rahmen sprechen (Urban 4.0 SL), aber der ist ja für die gleiche Reifenbreite freigegeben und sollte identische Maße hinten haben. Bei mir passen Schwalbe G-One mit 40mm Breite *gerade so* rein. Also an den Kettenstreben kann es doch ab und zu zu Kontakt kommen wenn ich das Rad in der Kurve sehr schräg lege und an der Stelle hab ich daher auch etwas Lackschutzfolie hin geklebt. Fotos siehst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-urban-4-0-5-0.780353/

Ich habe auch schon Bilder vom Urban mit den Surly Knard Reifen mit 41mm Breite gesehen, habe den Besitzer aber nicht fragen können ob das noch gut geklappt hat.

42mm wird schon echt sehr knapp, bei meinem würde es links schleifen, ist natürlich auch immer etwas Glücksache bei jedem individuellen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (29. April 2016)

Hi,
Danke für die Auskunft. Aktuell fahre ich den Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in der 42er Breite auf meinem aktuellen Bike. Die mit Schiebelehre gemessene "echte" Breite beträgt 38mm. Würde das bei deinem Urban noch passen? Diesen Reifen gibt es in der Breite nämlich auch für 27,5 Zoll.
Den G-One hatte ich bisher nicht im Visier, klingt aber nach einer guten Alternative zum Kojak/Marathon.

Eine Frsge hätte ich noch: welchd Rahmengrösse hast du gewählt? Ich bin 1,80 m mit 85er Schrittlänge  und das PPS von Canyon rät mir zu einer M, erst ab 1,85 wechselt die Empfehlung auf Grösse L. Denke allerdings, das mir M zu klein ist.

Greetz
Sven


----------



## denis0082 (29. April 2016)

Hi, ich mess heute abend mal den Reifen aus. Ich bin knapp 1,77m mit Schrittlänge 84,4cm und es passt... Aber gerade so. Die Sattelstütze ist schon ziemlich weit raus und ich habe alle Spacer (insg. 25mm) unter dem Vorbau und trotzdem noch knapp 4-5cm Sattelüberhöhung. Bei deiner Größe und Schrittlänge würde ich wohl zum L greifen.


----------



## jules86 (29. April 2016)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke für die Auskunft. Aktuell fahre ich den Schwalbe Marathon Supreme in der 42er Breite auf meinem aktuellen Bike. Die mit Schiebelehre gemessene "echte" Breite beträgt 38mm. Würde das bei deinem Urban noch passen? Diesen Reifen gibt es in der Breite nämlich auch für 27,5 Zoll.
> Den G-One hatte ich bisher nicht im Visier, klingt aber nach einer guten Alternative zum Kojak/Marathon.
> 
> ...




Bin quasi genau wie du und habe ein Urban in L. Passt gut. Hatte mir Canyon damals aber auch im Rechner so ausgegeben.


----------



## denis0082 (29. April 2016)

Also gerade gemessen: Die G-One sind schon eher 41-42mm breit, könnte sich also gerade ausgehen mit deinen Marathons.

Eine weitere Asphalt / Gravel Alternative sind übrigens die Panaracer Pari-Moto (ebenfalls 40mm breit). Die gabs mal bei BMO, sind jetzt aber zu Zeit nicht so einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## onkelpelle (30. April 2016)

jules86 schrieb:


> Bin quasi genau wie du und habe ein Urban in L. Passt gut. Hatte mir Canyon damals aber auch im Rechner so ausgegeben.


Echt? Bei mir spuckt der immer Grösse M aus, egal, welche Schrittlänge, Armlänge, Torsolänge o.ä. ich angebe. Nur ab Körpergröße 1,85m geht er auf Größe L
Hat Dein Urban die gleichen Geometriedaten wie das von mir anvisierte 2016er Commuter-Modell? 
https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/commuter-brooks-150.html

Tendiere momentan auf jeden Fall zu Größe L...


----------



## onkelpelle (30. April 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Also gerade gemessen: Die G-One sind schon eher 41-42mm breit, könnte sich also gerade ausgehen mit deinen Marathons.
> 
> Eine weitere Asphalt / Gravel Alternative sind übrigens die Panaracer Pari-Moto (ebenfalls 40mm breit). Die gabs mal bei BMO, sind jetzt aber zu Zeit nicht so einfach zu bekommen.



Das ist eine gute Nachricht! Evtl. baut der Marathon auf der DTSwiss Felge ja auch noch etwas breiter. Sollte dann aber trotzdem passen. 
Besten Dank in jedem Fall!


----------



## onkelpelle (30. April 2016)

Habe gerade nochmal auf der Webseite von Canyon nachgeschaut. Die Urban-Serie mit Kettenschaltung hat den U12 Rahmen. Dort misst das Oberrohr in M 585mm, in Gr. L 600mm. Bei dem Commuter bzw. allen mit Riemenantrieb ist der U13 Rahmen verbaut. Dort ist das Oberrohr in Gr. M ebenfalls 585mm, in Gr. L allerdings 616mm.
Ein ziemlicher Sprung :-/ Bei meinen aktuellen Bikes (Trekkingbike und MTB) ist die Oberlänge 595 bzw 600mm. 616 könnte also zu lang sein, heißt ich würde zu gestreckt auf dem Bike sitzen.
Bei Grösse M befürchte ich hingegen, dass ich da wie der Affee auf dem Schleifstein sitze.


----------



## onkelpelle (30. April 2016)

Noch ein Fakt, der das mit der Größenwahl etwas relativiert: mein aktuelles Bike hat ja eine Oberrohrlänge von 595mm, allerdings hat die Sattelstütze einen Offset von 3cm und der Vorbau misst 10cm.
Insofern würde das fast wieder mit der Größe L passen (616mm, kein Offset und 9cm Vorbaulänge)


----------



## entsch (23. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich überlege mir auch ein Commuter (das Brooks-Modell) zuzulegen. Gibt es Neuigkeiten zu passenden Reifen? Würde aufgrund gelegentlicher Fahrten auf Waldautobahnen gerne die Schwalbe Marathon (oder ähnliches?) draufziehen. 

Gruß

Entsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (23. Mai 2016)

Leider nein. Bei mir ist das Canyon auch aus der Auswahl raus, da man dort keinen Fahrradanhänger montieren kann 
War schon kurz davor, direkt zu Canyon zu fahren, um das Bike zu begutachten und Probe zu fahren...


----------



## onkelpelle (23. Mai 2016)

Das ist aktuell meine Alternative, auch wenn die Optik gewöhnungsbedürftig ist:

http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/daily-grinder/

Aber die Ausstattung etc. ist prima.


----------



## denis0082 (24. Mai 2016)

Mit entsprechender Achse sollte man an dem Urban eigentlich auch einen Anhänger montieren können, oder? Also ich wäre da schmerzfrei, auch ohne offizielles "go" von Canyon. 

Aber das Bulls ist auch nicht schlecht. Halt eher funktional.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2016)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Das ist aktuell meine Alternative, auch wenn die Optik gewöhnungsbedürftig ist:
> 
> http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/daily-grinder/
> 
> Aber die Ausstattung etc. ist prima.



Also eine Canyon Inflite mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger (die sich übrigens beim Inflite ganz einfach nachrüsten lassen):
https://www.canyon.com/road/inflite/2016/inflite-al-8-0-s.html


----------



## denis0082 (24. Mai 2016)

Das Bulls hat Reifen mit 40mm Breite montiert (die gleichen die ich inzwischen am Canyon Urban fahre), vermutlich geht sogar noch etwas mehr (z. B. 42er Marathons). Das macht für Pendler die Auswahl an Reifen deutlich größer als bei einem auf offiziell 35mm limitierten Cyclocrosser, insb. wenn man Wert auf Komfort legt. Zudem hat es eine hochwertige Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo. Die Gepäckträger Schutzblech-Kombi (die leider so nicht einzeln erhältlich ist) ist dann noch fast so elegant gelöst wie beim Canyon Commuter.

Also schon ein gewisser Unterschied zu einem Cyclocrosser. Ein sportliches Pendler-Rad eben.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2016)

Aktuell gibt es 10% Rabatt auf einige Modelle:
https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (24. Mai 2016)

Zumal die Inflite Modelle ja auch noch "gepimpt" werden müssten, d.h. Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger nachrüsten. Und da ich das Bike über ein Arbeitgeber-Leasing anschaffen würde, muss das Gesamtpaket schon stimmig sein, sonst klappt das nicht mit dem Leasing.


----------



## onkelpelle (24. Mai 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also schon ein gewisser Unterschied zu einem Cyclocrosser. Ein sportliches Pendler-Rad eben.



Zumal das Bulls auch eine etwas tourentauglichere Geometrie hat als ein ein klassischer Cyclocrosser. Eher die eines Gravelbikes, zumindest laut Bulls.


----------



## onkelpelle (24. Mai 2016)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Zumal die Inflite Modelle ja auch noch "gepimpt" werden müssten, d.h. Nabendynamo, Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger nachrüsten. Und da ich das Bike über ein Arbeitgeber-Leasing anschaffen würde, muss das Gesamtpaket schon stimmig sein, sonst klappt das nicht mit dem Leasing.



Zumal die Reifenbreite zu gering ist. Die ist laut FAQ auf der Canylon Webseite:

Inflite AL mit Schutzblech: 28mm


----------



## denis0082 (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn du ein Pendler-Rad für Strecken >10km und ohne viele Ampeln (also stop-and-go) suchst ist das Bulls vielleicht auch ohnehin die bessere Wahl. Das Canyon Urban ist wirklich sehr schick (ich gucke es mir sogar ein Jahr nach Kauf gerne mal nur so zwischendurch an ), sehr wendig und beschleunigt wunderbar. Aber für lange Strecken halte ich Rennrad-Lenker grundsätzlich für ergonomischer und gesünder. Und die 28"-Räder halten bestimmt auch die Geschwindigkeit etwas besser.


----------



## entsch (24. Mai 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Das Bulls hat Reifen mit 40mm Breite montiert (die gleichen die ich inzwischen am Canyon Urban fahre), vermutlich geht sogar noch etwas mehr (z. B. 42er Marathons). Das macht für Pendler die Auswahl an Reifen deutlich größer als bei einem auf offiziell 35mm limitierten Cyclocrosser, insb. wenn man Wert auf Komfort legt. Zudem hat es eine hochwertige Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo. Die Gepäckträger Schutzblech-Kombi (die leider so nicht einzeln erhältlich ist) ist dann noch fast so elegant gelöst wie beim Canyon Commuter.
> 
> Also schon ein gewisser Unterschied zu einem Cyclocrosser. Ein sportliches Pendler-Rad eben.



Hast du die Reifen mit Schutzblechen montiert? Gegebenfalls begrenzen diese ja die Breite von anderen Schlappen.


----------



## denis0082 (25. Mai 2016)

Nein, ohne Schutzbleche. Mit wird sicher sehr knapp. Ich bin mir sogar fast sicher, dass sie unter die "originalen" Schutzbleche (Wingee oder SKS) nicht passen würden. Aber da es die ja eh weiterhin nicht zu kaufen gibt...

Ich behelfe mir momentan mit einer alten SKS Shockblade, die ich bei bei Bedarf an die Stütze klemme. So bleibt auch der "sportliche Look" erhalten. Dafür muss ich jeden morgen den Wetterbericht lesen


----------



## entsch (25. Mai 2016)

Habe nun einige, hoffentlich passende, Reifen rausgesucht.
Diese wären mit 38mm zwar immer noch über den von Canyon angegeben 35mm, aber vielleicht passt es ja doch.
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/b-line
http://sella-berolinum.de/shop-teil...soma-new-xpress-reifen-schwarz/-gumwall-45592

Wäre super, wenn vielleicht jemand mit nem Commuter nachmessen könnte, ob die mageren 3mm noch drin sind


----------



## onkelpelle (26. Mai 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Pendler-Rad für Strecken >10km und ohne viele Ampeln (also stop-and-go) suchst ist das Bulls vielleicht auch ohnehin die bessere Wahl. Das Canyon Urban ist wirklich sehr schick (ich gucke es mir sogar ein Jahr nach Kauf gerne mal nur so zwischendurch an ), sehr wendig und beschleunigt wunderbar. Aber für lange Strecken halte ich Rennrad-Lenker grundsätzlich für ergonomischer und gesünder. Und die 28"-Räder halten bestimmt auch die Geschwindigkeit etwas besser.


Also ich fahre täglich 10km pro Strecke durch die Stadt. Ampeln sind da natürlich (leider) vorhanden, in Summe ca 4000km pro Jahr.
28 Zoll Räder überrollen auch Hindernisse und Vertiefungen (also Schlaglöcher z. B.) besser. Zusammen mit den breiteren Rrifen bedeutet das mehr Komfort.
Aber schicker sind die Canyons in jedem Fall


----------



## n4pKing (14. November 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch ein Commuter (2016, 4.0).
Erster Versuch war Schwalbe Marathon Plus 40-584, der hat leider im Schutzblech geschliffen (vermutlich baut der Reifen wegen dem Pannenschutz sehr hoch).
Jetzt hab ich Michelin WorldTour 38-584 welcher problemlos passt! Und die orangene Seitenwand passt auch optisch sehr gut zur Rahmenfarbe.


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit passenden Spikereifen für den Commuter? Ich kann leider nichts passendes finden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2017)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit passenden Spikereifen für den Commuter? Ich kann leider nichts passendes finden :-(


https://www.schwalbe.com/de/spike-reader/marathon-winter.html


----------



## T!ll (18. Januar 2017)

mohlo schrieb:


> https://www.schwalbe.com/de/spike-reader/marathon-winter.html



Aber nur in 26" und 28".

Der einzige in 650b scheint der hier zu sein (40x584): http://www.suomityres.com/eng/tyres/?code=T211781&type=winter
Allerdings könnte der mit 40mm zu breit sein.


----------



## chrmue7 (20. Januar 2017)

Bin auch am Überlegen mit ein Communter zu kaufen. Im Prinzip ein recht durchdachtes Bike fürs Pendeln, und, je
nach subjektivem Geschmack auch recht hübsch. 

Allerdings beschäftigt mich die Reifenfrage nun doch mehr als zuvor erwartet. Es scheint, dass durch die ungewöhnliche Laufradgröße, gepaart mit der recht begrenzten Reifendicke, es eher mau mit alltagstauglichen Reifen mit erhöhtem Pannenschutz aussieht.

Continental bietet den CONTACT Plus lediglich ab 42mm Breite an (42-584) (http://www.continental-reifen.de/fahrrad/news-sponsoring/news/neuheiten-2017 und http://blobs.continental-tires.com/...cycle-tyre-range-2017-de-download-01-data.pdf S.47)

Schwalbe den Marathon Plus mit 40mm (40-584).

Noch jemand eine Idee oder besser Erfahrungswerte für Reifen für dieses Bike, welche von Glas und Dornen nicht gleicht kapitulieren?


----------



## mrremo (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo
Ich suche auch einen Ersatzreifen für dem Commuter 6.0.
Leider finde ich kein online shop bei dem ich den original Schwalbe G-One Allrounf 35-584 bestellen kann. Weiss jemand wo ich den Reifen bestellen kann?
Als alternative habe ich noch den Continetal Contact Speed gefunden, allerdings würde ich lieber einen Reifen kaufen mit etwas mehr Pannenschutz.


----------



## n4pKing (25. Juli 2017)

Es gibt einige Reifen von Schwalbe, die jetzt auch für 584er Felgendurchmesser verfürbar sind:
https://www.schwalbe.com/de/reifensuche.html
Beispielsweise der Durano DD 28-584 als Falt- oder Drahtreifen mit Double Defense.
Bike24 hat im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Onlineshops mehr passende Reifen. Mit Google findet man die auch:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=site:bike24.de+reifen+584


----------



## bisqeet (3. September 2017)

40-584 schwalbe marathon plus passen nicht...
habe meine gerade zurückgeschickt..

650b Nokian A10 - ISO 40-584mm
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.php

for winter ?


----------



## bisqeet (3. September 2017)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=101594;menu=1000,2,103,317;pgc[8748][8756]=1;page=2
*Schwalbe Marathon Plus Performance Drahtreifen - 27,5x1.50 Zoll, 650x38B ?*


----------



## Abuc (12. September 2017)

Oh,oh 27,5 zoll das ist übel...gibt ja kaum was dafür..


----------



## Cookiee (23. November 2017)

bisqeet schrieb:


> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=101594;menu=1000,2,103,317;pgc[8748][8756]=1;page=2
> *Schwalbe Marathon Plus Performance Drahtreifen - 27,5x1.50 Zoll, 650x38B ?*


Und der passt? Ich fahre ein 8.0 und es wird eng mit dem Schutzblech! Der Kojak ist mir vom Pannenschutz zu schwach.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cookiee (25. November 2017)

Cookiee schrieb:


> Und der passt? Ich fahre ein 8.0 und es wird eng mit dem Schutzblech! Der Kojak ist mir vom Pannenschutz zu schwach.
> Danke für die Antwort


Canyon selbst hat mir die Empfehlung gegeben für den Michelin Worldtour und den Schwalbe G-One. Wichtig ist hier das Maß 35-584. Kam gestern per Email vom Service

Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cookiee (29. November 2017)

Cookiee schrieb:


> Canyon selbst hat mir die Empfehlung gegeben für den Michelin Worldtour und den Schwalbe G-One. Wichtig ist hier das Maß 35-584. Kam gestern per Email vom Service
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


Tja heute habe ich dann mal Schwalbe G-One 40-584 eingebaut. Vorne ohne Probleme, hinten musste ich leider den Halter modifizieren, damit er passt! Bilder folgen, ich hoffe es war die Arbeit wert! Ich habe den Gepäckträger eh nicht benutzt, also gleich weg damit! Der Fahrkomfort müsste jetzt bedeuten besser sein!


----------



## bisqeet (12. Januar 2018)

glaub's oder nicht.
genau so sieht momentan auch mein commuter aus.
gleiche empfehlung, gleiche Problemen mit dem hinteren Schutzblech
(zur Info: schwalben haben auch nicht gepasst)


----------



## Cookiee (31. Januar 2018)

Nachtrag: Der Umbau  hat sich gelohnt!  FAHRKOMFORT  ist viel besser geworden und das Bike ist schließlich ein Commutter. Ich bin mit der Umrüstung zufrieden, nur die Lautstärke beim Abrollen der Reifen wurde etwas erhöht. Für mich ein  ZUGEWINNEN an Komfort und  Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## bjoernemann (22. August 2018)

Moin,
habe heute mal die Panarcer Col De La Vie (40-584) aufgezogen. Sind real ca. 38mm breit; vorne ist locker Luft, hinten ist es eng, aber scheint zu passen. Werde demnächst mal berichten...
Die helle Flanke ist an so einem modernen Rad natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt´s...


----------



## eiOlli (13. Oktober 2018)

Cookiee schrieb:


> Canyon selbst hat mir die Empfehlung gegeben für den Michelin Worldtour und den Schwalbe G-One. Wichtig ist hier das Maß 35-584. Kam gestern per Email vom Service
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk



Mir haben se lediglich den G-One empfohlen, der aber quasi ausverkauft ist.
Heute den Michelin bekommen und montiert.

A - bei meinem Bronzerahmen schaut der Reifen klasse aus (Spezl meinte 70ies )
B- Erste Kilometer heute genommen und für gut empfunden.

Härtetest kommt dann kommende Woche täglich in die Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernemann (21. November 2018)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe heute mal die Panarcer Col De La Vie (40-584) aufgezogen. Sind real ca. 38mm breit; vorne ist locker Luft, hinten ist es eng, aber scheint zu passen. Werde demnächst mal berichten...
> Die helle Flanke ist an so einem modernen Rad natürlich Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt´s...



Kurzer Zwischenstand zu dem Reifen nach ca. 1.300 km:

fahre ihn mit ca. 3 bar bei gut 100 kg Systemgewicht

empfinde ihn als recht komfortabel; Kopfsteinpflaster-Passagen, die ich vorher vermieden habe, sind jetzt zumindest kein Problem mehr

ordentliches Profil vermittelt Sicherheit bei Nässe und losem Untergrund

die angegebenen knapp 400 g sind realistisch
gegenüber dem Originalreifen nicht so "spritzig"
Pannen bisher: ein Durchschlag zu Beginn (hatte beim Luftdruck das untere Limit ausgetestet); ansonsten: vorne und hinten jeweils einen kleinen Durchstich ("Schleicher")

Verschleiß ist kaum zuerkennen
mehr Breite geht nicht; hinten sind zum Schutzblech vielleicht noch 2 mm Platz; auch im Wiegetritt schleift aber nix.
Fazit:
Für mich ein klarer Kauftipp (für unter 20 Euro pro Reifen)


----------



## gubro (13. Dezember 2018)

Als Spikereifen passt der Nokia A10 584 40 !!!

Commuter ohne Spikes geht ja sonst gar nicht!

Habe ich über Finnland gekauft.


----------



## gubro (13. Dezember 2018)

A10 Nokian 584 40 passt als Spikereifen!

Geht ja sonst gar nicht als commuter!

Habe ich über Finnland bestellt.

Fotos im Profil.

Sport frei!


----------



## echoDave (18. Dezember 2018)

Der Schwabe G One war bei meinem Commuter original drauf. Leider taugt er nichts in meinen Augen, in der Stadt ist er nach 1000-1500km abgefahren und pannensicher ist auch was anderes, in 6 Monaten hatte ich 7-8 Platten.

Habe seit 4.500km den Marathon Plus, mann muss für den Reifen die Abstandshalter zwischen Schutzblech und Rahmen wegnehmen und die Streben vom hinteren Schutzblech in die anderen Löcher versetzen (mein Rahmen hat nebendran noch andere), dann geht er rein, auch wenn eng.
Dafür seit dem keinen einzigen Platten.

Suche jedoch nun was für den Winter.

gubro, könntest du was zu dem Nokian schreiben? Wie ist er bei Nasse, auf Asphalt, wie ist die pannensicherheit und Abnutzung??

Viele Grüße, David


----------



## gubro (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo David,

... Sorglos Reifen keine Panne im letzten Winter, etwa 400 km damit gependelt.

Davor 6 Jahre Schwalbe Marathon Winter gefahren und bei gleicher Laufleistung alle 2 Jahre nur für vorne neuen Reifen gekauft, schätze den Nokian genau so ein. Das Profil zeigt keinerlei Verschleiß, die Spikes sind optisch neu, fassen sich aber nicht mehr so scharf an wie am Anfang, Funktion aber unbeeinträchtigt. In extrem Situationen auf überfrorenen Pfützen, hat er weniger grip als der Schwalbe, bleibt aber beherrschbar. Ist aber auch zu erwarten bei weniger Spikes. Im Alltag aber nie kritisch, Rollwiderstand ist allenfalls minimal geringer als beim Schwalbe(2.0er Variante) - meine rein subjektive Bewertung.
Was meinst Du bei Nässe? - da fährt er halt und zeigt wie jeder Spikereifen ein ausärts-Wandern bei Kurven mit Schräglage, da gewöhnt man sich aber ganz schnell am Winteranfang, ist aber gutmütig und vorhersehbar, wenn jeman man noch nie Spikes gefahren ist kriegt er da am Anfang einen Schreck. Ansonsten habe ich immer mehr Konditions- als Traktionsprobleme.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen! (aktuelles Foto der demontieren Reifen nach einem Winter im Profil)

Schönen Winter!


----------



## AndiB. (14. Juli 2019)

gubro schrieb:


> Als Spikereifen passt der Nokia A10 584 40 !!!
> 
> Commuter ohne Spikes geht ja sonst gar nicht!
> 
> Habe ich über Finnland gekauft.


Hallo Gubro, halle Winterradler,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Spikes Reifen für den Commuter. Wo hast du die Nokian gekauft? Kannst du mir bitte einen Link/Adresse zukommen lassen? Im Netz wurde ich nicht fündig.
Gibt es weitere Erfahrungen mit Spikes auf dem Commuter?
Schöne Grüße, Andi


----------



## Hardtail_Jones (4. Februar 2022)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Das Bulls hat Reifen mit 40mm Breite montiert (die gleichen die ich inzwischen am Canyon Urban fahre), vermutlich geht sogar noch etwas mehr (z. B. 42er Marathons). Das macht für Pendler die Auswahl an Reifen deutlich größer als bei einem auf offiziell 35mm limitierten Cyclocrosser, insb. wenn man Wert auf Komfort legt. Zudem hat es eine hochwertige Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo. Die Gepäckträger Schutzblech-Kombi (die leider so nicht einzeln erhältlich ist) ist dann noch fast so elegant gelöst wie beim Canyon Commuter.
> 
> Also schon ein gewisser Unterschied zu einem Cyclocrosser. Ein sportliches Pendler-Rad eben.


Puh, also ich hatte versucht einen Schwalbe Marathon Cross mit 42 zu montieren. Keine Chance. Fahre jetzt schon mehrere Jahre den Schwalbe G-One Allaround in 35mm. Die Montage der Schwalbe Reifen geht mir aber auf die Nerven. Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit anderen Reifen auf dem Canyon Urban/Commuter der ersten Generation?
Ich liebäugele mit einem Panaracer Gravelking in 38mm Breite. Was meint ihr, wagen oder lieber auf dem bewährten bleiben.


----------

